# Interesting Phone Call



## shaun401 (Apr 12, 2012)

Received phone calls two days straight from someone claiming to have a new RCI benefit to offer me that they only offered to select RCI members.  I could get 5 premier hotel certificates that would give me the ability to get premium hotel stays at up to 70% off that could be used over the next five years.  And, if I signed up today....! I could get a certificate for a free 7 night stay at a premium hotel.  All this could be mine for a mere $1,699!

They even sent me to the website rcivacations.com to check out this great deal and see how it saved others so much money.

Weird thing is I received a call the next day saying that the deal was still being held for me so that I wouldn't miss out on my free 7 night stay. I ignored it!

Anyone else get this call?  The call was from 866-806-6064.


----------



## antjmar (Apr 12, 2012)

I got it too! The caller was very friendly, no pressure , gave  me website to look at but told me I had to call back to get the "extra week". I passed...

my offer was $1099 for 2 weeks plus i think 3 hotel certificates


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 12, 2012)

This sounds  like variation  of vacation  clubs which for most part have "F"  BBB ratings.

First clue a  scam  someone cold calls you  with a great deal wanting money up front.

Second, probably cannot book unti three months out when cannot stop payment on credit card.

Third, as I read  not authorized nor affiliated with RCI. Call RCI  and check out. I would expect RCI legal to be contacting in near future.

Fourth, Wyndham et. al. does not need any help doing their thingy!

Fifth ask to attach voucher to e-mail and send, so you can read what it really says and all the restrictions.

Fairfield  and Wyndham  sales people used to pass out RCI  vouchers for free vacation, but really cost $250-$300 to use and on back in lower left corner restrictions  made wothless. Last call much better!

RCI used  to send vouchers for $1,500 off your next cruise. However,  they were  really  $300 off per person, not cabin,  and were applied to rack rate and had a booking fee!

Cavet emptor!


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 12, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> ... Third, as I read  not authorized nor affiliated with RCI. Call RCI  and check out. I would expect RCI legal to be contacting in near future.



I took a look at the cited cite.  It looks legit.  I agree, give RCI a call directly to make sure if you are interested.


----------



## antjmar (Apr 12, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Second, probably cannot book unti three months out when cannot stop payment on credit card.
> 
> Third, as I read  not authorized nor affiliated with RCI. Call RCI  and check out. I would expect RCI legal to be contacting in near future.



Funny he said AFTER 3 monthly payments I could use travel voucher...
I think they are RCI affiliate but IMO not worth the money...
see website I was provided
http://www.rcivacations.com/


----------



## shaun401 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not interested in this 'deal' as it is not worth the money, hope they don't catch anyone off guard.


----------



## shaun401 (Apr 12, 2012)

antjmar said:


> Funny he said AFTER 3 monthly payments I could use travel voucher...
> I think they are RCI affiliate but IMO not worth the money...
> see website I was provided
> http://www.rcivacations.com/



Yes, the woman was extremely nice to me.  She offered to tell me about the payment plan or I could pay in full after I reviewed the website, but I wasn't in a position to look at the website when she called as I wasn't interested I the 'deal'.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Got these calls twice in last week. Mentioned RCI & then Wyndham with a bunch  of mumbling inbetween. They are looking for money now for some nebulous vacation later. We don't need it. They've been added to my "beggar - ignore" phone list to avoid future calls.


----------



## Tee (Apr 30, 2012)

I got one of those calls.

RCI Vacation Package: Five hotel certificates--five stays over five years/sixty months.

RCIVacations.com

$1699

At the request for V or MC, I said I'd think about it and hung up.

I called RCI.  RCI knows about it and it's ok.  It's a partner or something similar.

Again, it's simply a matter of paying upfront and using a certificate, or keeping my money in a bank and paying cash when I want.

Everyone's desperate for cash in this Great Recession.  I want my cash in a bank.  Resorts Condos wants my cash upfront.  It's like that.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 30, 2012)

PLUS, with $1700, you can upgrade your points/weeks by adding to your portfolio (resale). It may be legit, but it's a waste of $$$.

TS


----------

